# Wi-Fi News > Τεχνολογία >  Με ακούτε? Κινητά != Καρκίνος [digg]

## jonromero

Διαβάστε τις συζητήσεις (συνήθως έχουν ωραία Link)
http://digg.com/health/Can_You_Hear_...t_Cause_Cancer
ή το άρθρο
http://time.blogs.com/daily_rx/2006/12/cellphones.html

Φυσικά τέτοιες έρευνες προφανώς βγαίνουν συχνά πυκνά (και είναι αντικρουόμενες).
Αλλά όπως λέει και κάποιος digger :
Την σήμερον ημέρα, όλα ή θεραπεύουν ή προκαλούν καρκίνο ...

----------


## Nefalim

βασει φυσικης ειναι λογικο να βλαπτεται το ανθρωπινο κυτταρο απο οποιαδηποτε μορφη ηλεκτρομαγνητικου πεδιου (κινητα, ασυρματα κλπ). παιζει ρολο ο χρονος εκθεσης σε αυτο το πεδιο και η ισχυς εκπομπης αυτου. οπως και να το κανεις ομως ΒΛΑΠΤΕΙ.



με λιγα λογια αγαπητοι POCCOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

----------


## ChoOSeN

Φίλε jonromero...
Όχι μόνο η ακτινοβολία των κινητών αλλά και οποιασδήποτε μορφής μήκη κύματος που δεν απαιτούν ελαστικό μέσο για την μετάδοσή τους, με μεγάλη ενέργεια, προκαλούν καρκίνο.

----------


## Mixos

> βασει φυσικης ειναι λογικο να βλαπτεται το ανθρωπινο κυτταρο απο οποιαδηποτε μορφη ηλεκτρομαγνητικου πεδιου (κινητα, ασυρματα κλπ). παιζει ρολο ο χρονος εκθεσης σε αυτο το πεδιο και η ισχυς εκπομπης αυτου. οπως και να το κανεις ομως ΒΛΑΠΤΕΙ.
> 
> 
> 
> με λιγα λογια αγαπητοι POCCOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


Πάντοτε χύμα και τσουβαλάτα τα λέει αύτο το παιδί.....  ::   ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Παιδιά ανοίξτε κάνα βιβλίο βιολογίας ή φυσικής αυτά που λέτε είναι άκυρα. Ο καρκίνος για να δημιουργηθεί πρέπει να γίνουν μεταλλάξεις απανωτές στα ογκογονίδια και τα ογκοκατασταλτικά κλπ. Δεν είναι απλό θέμα και παρεμπιπτόντως οι μη-ιοντίζουσες ακτινοβολίες δεν έχει αποδειχθεί ότι προκαλούν τέτοιου είδους μεταλλάξεις σε τέτοιες συνθήκες όπως αυτές του κινητού. Ηλεκτρομαγνητική ακτινοβολία είναι και το φως της λάμπας η το φως του ήλιου και μάλιστα μεγαλύτερης ενέργειας και έντασης, επίσης ηλεκτρομαγνητική ακτινοβολία είναι και οι υπέρυθρες, το blluetooth, το ραδιόφωνο κλπ. Τι σας έχει ποιάσει με τα κινητά ?

Δείτε αυτό το thread είναι πραγματικά αξιόλογο...

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=23650

----------


## ChoOSeN

> Παιδιά ανοίξτε κάνα βιβλίο βιολογίας ή φυσικής αυτά που λέτε είναι άκυρα. Ο καρκίνος για να δημιουργηθεί πρέπει να γίνουν μεταλλάξεις απανωτές στα ογκογονίδια και τα ογκοκατασταλτικά κλπ. Δεν είναι απλό θέμα και παρεμπιπτόντως οι μη-ιοντίζουσες ακτινοβολίες δεν έχει αποδειχθεί ότι προκαλούν τέτοιου είδους μεταλλάξεις σε τέτοιες συνθήκες όπως αυτές του κινητού. Ηλεκτρομαγνητική ακτινοβολία είναι και το φως της λάμπας η το φως του ήλιου και μάλιστα μεγαλύτερης ενέργειας και έντασης, επίσης ηλεκτρομαγνητική ακτινοβολία είναι και οι υπέρυθρες, το blluetooth, το ραδιόφωνο κλπ. Τι σας έχει ποιάσει με τα κινητά ?
> 
> Δείτε αυτό το thread είναι πραγματικά αξιόλογο...
> 
> http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=23650


Έχεις δίκιο, αλλά όσο για το φώς του ηλίου, προκαλεί μεταλλάξεις. Υπερβολική έκθεση στην υπεριώδη ακτινοβολία του είναι ο λόγος. Σε αυτό που έγραψα παραπάνω έπρεπε να γίνω πιό συγκεκριμένος..  ::

----------


## vector

It was found that the heaviest users, those who used their phones for more than four hours a day had the lowest average sperm counts, at 50 million per millilitre (ml) and the least healthy sperm.
Men who used their phones for between two and four hours a day averaged sperm counts of 69 million per ml and had moderately healthy sperm.
Those who said they did not use mobile phones at all had the highest average sperm counts, of 86 million per ml, and their sperm was of the highest quality seen. 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/6079782.stm
αν και αυτο παιζεται λεει...
παντως οπως και ναχει και τα 2 κεφαλια για καψιμο πανε  ::   ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> It was found that the heaviest users, those who used their phones for more than four hours a day had the lowest average sperm counts, at 50 million per millilitre (ml) and the least healthy sperm.
> Men who used their phones for between two and four hours a day averaged sperm counts of 69 million per ml and had moderately healthy sperm.
> Those who said they did not use mobile phones at all had the highest average sperm counts, of 86 million per ml, and their sperm was of the highest quality seen. 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/6079782.stm
> αν και αυτο παιζεται λεει...
> παντως οπως και ναχει και τα 2 κεφαλια για καψιμο πανε


Είναι απόλυτα λογικό το αποτέλεσμα κατά τη γνώμη μου.

Αυτοί που έχουν απαρνηθεί το κινητό σίγουρα έχουν και τελείως διαφορετικό τρόπο ζωής γενικά από αυτούς που το χρησιμοποιούν 2 ώρες την ημέρα.

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Mick Flemm
> 
> Παιδιά ανοίξτε κάνα βιβλίο βιολογίας ή φυσικής αυτά που λέτε είναι άκυρα. Ο καρκίνος για να δημιουργηθεί πρέπει να γίνουν μεταλλάξεις απανωτές στα ογκογονίδια και τα ογκοκατασταλτικά κλπ. Δεν είναι απλό θέμα και παρεμπιπτόντως οι μη-ιοντίζουσες ακτινοβολίες δεν έχει αποδειχθεί ότι προκαλούν τέτοιου είδους μεταλλάξεις σε τέτοιες συνθήκες όπως αυτές του κινητού. Ηλεκτρομαγνητική ακτινοβολία είναι και το φως της λάμπας η το φως του ήλιου και μάλιστα μεγαλύτερης ενέργειας και έντασης, επίσης ηλεκτρομαγνητική ακτινοβολία είναι και οι υπέρυθρες, το blluetooth, το ραδιόφωνο κλπ. Τι σας έχει ποιάσει με τα κινητά ?
> 
> Δείτε αυτό το thread είναι πραγματικά αξιόλογο...
> 
> http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=23650
> 
> 
> Έχεις δίκιο, αλλά όσο για το φώς του ηλίου, προκαλεί μεταλλάξεις. Υπερβολική έκθεση στην υπεριώδη ακτινοβολία του είναι ο λόγος. Σε αυτό που έγραψα παραπάνω έπρεπε να γίνω πιό συγκεκριμένος..


Η υπεριώδης είναι ιοντίζουσα ακτινοβολία και είναι αποδεδειγμένο επιστημονικά ότι προκαλεί μεταλλάξεις  ::  όχι το ορατό, ούτε από εκεί και κάτω (μη-ιοντίζουσες)

----------


## freenet

> Παιδιά ανοίξτε κάνα βιβλίο βιολογίας ή φυσικής αυτά που λέτε είναι άκυρα. Ο καρκίνος για να δημιουργηθεί πρέπει να γίνουν μεταλλάξεις απανωτές στα ογκογονίδια και τα ογκοκατασταλτικά κλπ. Δεν είναι απλό θέμα και παρεμπιπτόντως οι μη-ιοντίζουσες ακτινοβολίες δεν έχει αποδειχθεί ότι προκαλούν τέτοιου είδους μεταλλάξεις σε τέτοιες συνθήκες όπως αυτές του κινητού. Ηλεκτρομαγνητική ακτινοβολία είναι και το φως της λάμπας η το φως του ήλιου και μάλιστα μεγαλύτερης ενέργειας και έντασης, επίσης ηλεκτρομαγνητική ακτινοβολία είναι και οι υπέρυθρες, το blluetooth, το ραδιόφωνο κλπ. Τι σας έχει ποιάσει με τα κινητά ?
> 
> Δείτε αυτό το thread είναι πραγματικά αξιόλογο...
> 
> http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=23650


κι ομως υπάρχουν μελέτες και μπορείς να δεις μια απο αυτές σε παρουσιαση καθηγητή γενετικής σε ημεριδα της ΕΕΤΤ, που δειχνουν οτι ακομα και ΜΗ-ιοντίζουσα ακτινοβολία μπορει να διασπάσει DNA.
Και μάλιστα σε πολύ μικρότερη τιμή SAR απο αυτή που ισχύει ως όριο στην Ελλάδα....
Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας.

http://www.eett.gr/export/sites/default ... edonia.pdf

----------


## ngia

προφανώς και δε βράζει το αυγό με το κινητό .. για το ανθρώπινο μυαλό δεν παίρνω όρκο  ::

----------


## jpeppas

Οπότε μην μιλάτε ποτέ ταυτόχρονα με 2 κινητά  ::   ::

----------


## The Undertaker

καλά.....αν με πάρεις ποτέ, θα σε βάλω στην αναμονή...  ::

----------


## jpeppas

dont worry, θα έχω bluetooth  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

LoL είναι πολύ παλιό αυτό και μου ήρθε πρόσφατα και με mail:

Το συγκεκριμένο "πείραμα" το έκαναν δημοσιογράφοι αν αυτό σου λέει κάτι.

α) Τα κινητά ήταν κολλητά στο αυγό (βλ. πυκνότητα ακτινοβολίας) και από πίσω έπαιζε μουσική για να εκπέμπουν συνέχεια (προσπερνάω το γεγονός ότι η μπαταρία έπρεπε να κρατήσει για τόση ώρα συνεχούς εκπομπής αλλά έστω ότι μπορούσε).

β) Το αυγό δεν έχει κανένα προστατευτικό μηχανισμό, κοινώς όλες οι θερμικές μεταβολές το επηρεάζουν, λαμβάνοντας υπόψη το μέγεθος του, τις ουσίες που περιέχει (βλ. SAR για τους συγκεκριμένους ιστούς) και το γεγονός που λένε ότι η διαδικασία κράτησε 65 λεπτά, δεν είναι απίθανο υπό "ιδανικές" συνθήκες το αυγό όντως να "έβρασε" αν λάβετε υπόψη και την θερμότητα απ' τις μπαταρίες (στην ουσία δεν βράζει απλά οι πρωτεΐνες του παίρνουν μια συγκεκριμένη στερεά μορφή).

Αν λοιπόν το κεφάλι σας είχε μέγεθος αυγού (για να μπορεί να βράσει στον ίδιο χρόνο), δεν είχε κόκαλα/μυαλό/whatever αλλά ένα πολύ λεπτό φλοιό και από μέσα πρωτεΐνες ευαίσθητες στη θερμότητα, αν δεν είχε φυσικούς μηχανισμούς ψύξης (όπως πχ. το δέρμα ή τα μαλλιά) κι αν μιλάγατε ταυτόχρονα και συνεχώς σε 2 κινητά για 1+ ώρα, τότε ναι ίσως θα έπρεπε να ανησυχείτε  :: 

Κατά τα άλλα επειδή μιλάμε πάντα για θερμικές μεταβολές/επιπτώσεις (δείτε το υπόλοιπο thread να δείτε ότι και οι επιστήμονες μόνο αυτές παραδέχονται σίγουρα -και ψάχνουν ακόμα τις συνέπειές τους χωρίς να έχουν καταλήξει κάπου στα σίγουρα-) λάβετε υπόψη ότι το αυγό βράζει και στην άμμο το καλοκαίρι και όχι σε 65 λεπτά αλλά σε πολύ λιγότερο χρόνο. Αν γνωρίζετε άνθρωπο που να ψήθηκε το καλοκαίρι στην άμμο ο ίδιος ή το μυαλό/κεφάλι του όπως το αυγό, ας το πείτε να το ξέρουμε.

Είναι τραγικοί ώρες ώρες !!

----------


## Mick Flemm

Επίσης...
http://www.museumofhoaxes.com/hoax/webl ... ents/3965/

----------


## Vigor

Πρακτικά 1ου Πανελλήνιου Συνέδριου για τις επιπτώσεις της Ηλεκτρομαγνητικής Ακτινοβολίας.
Φυσικά και υπάρχουν αναφορές στο WiFi, οι οποίες δεν απενοχοποιούν την χρήση των συσκευών αυτών.

----------


## JB172

Thank you.

----------


## Vigor

Και η σχετική σελίδα από το Εθνικό και Καποδιστριακό Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών.
http://multimedia.biol.uoa.gr/Synedr...ss/Kedriki.htm

----------


## alsafi

Παλιά με τα τηλεφώνα έψηναν αυγά, τώρα φτιάχνουν Popcorn

----------

